# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Destroza el final de una película

## zarkov

Este hilo es para contar el final de todas esas películas que la gente no ha visto. De esta manera se evita perder el tiempo viendo minutos y minutos de cine prescindible.

¿Alguien se anima?

----------


## magomago

En Titanic
El barco se hunde.

----------


## Rafa505

En Bambi muere la madre, es muy triste.

No perdáis vuestro tiempo viendo películas de la televisión en Semana Santa, en la mayoría el bueno muere.

PD: Luego resucita, no os preocupéis.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En 'Mar adentro' muere el protagonista.

----------


## Ella

> En Titanic
> El barco se hunde.


leonardo del garfio se mete al agua, la chica intenta sacarlo y el se congela...

el señor de los anillos:
1-caminan
2-siguen caminando
3-caminan y tiran el anilllo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En Jesucristo Superstar, Jesucristo muere.

----------


## ignoto

En Harry Potter muere Dumbledore en la 6ª entrega "El príncipe mestizo".
Lo mata Snape.

----------


## eldavy

En "El Truco Final", el "final" está después de "el truco".

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En 'Las amargas lágrimas de Petra Von Kantt' Petra von Kantt llora mucho.

----------


## Rafa505

En "la Gran Evasión", al final se escapan.

----------


## ignoto

Y ganan a los alemanes.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> En "la Gran Evasión", al final se escapan.


Pero no todos.

----------


## magomago

> leonardo del garfio se mete al agua, la chica intenta sacarlo y el se congela...


Creo que lo criogenizaron como a Walt Disney para hacer una continuación.

Pues Ella, tienes razon mira que caminaban en el señor de los anillos, solo hacian pelearse y andar, nada de sexo .Todo muy puro.

----------


## ignoto

Los alemanes no se escapan.

----------


## eldavy

El ciego la diña.

----------


## BusyMan

La guerra de las galaxias:
- Van volando y les pasan cosas
- Y el malo es el papá del bueno
- Pero el malo es malo malo... búscame a otro más malo que no me lo encuentras

----------


## ignoto

¿Cual ciego?

----------


## Rafa505

[quote="magomago]Creo que lo criogenizaron como a Walt Disney para hacer una continuación.[quote]

A Walt Disney no lo criogenizaron, lo incineraron.

----------


## Ella

superman (la nueva pelicula), superman gana al malo tras enterarse que tiene un hijo

----------


## ignoto

¿Queréis decir que Walt Disney era ciego y malo cuando lo incineraron?
Pero ni era alemán ni se evadió ¿No?

----------


## zarkov

> ¿Cual ciego?


El falsificador que se escapa con el aviador.
Se quedan sin caldo y aterrizan de emergencia. Los alemanes que los esperan disparan y le matan. ¡Qué pena!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Quién tiene un hijo, supermán o el malo? Esa no es manera de destrozar una peli. A ver si damos bien los datos. como diría Inés: Mu cla-ri-to mu cla-ri-to

----------


## Rafa505

Al final de Godzilla, Godzilla muere, pero deja un huevo que sale al final de la película, se supone que habría una segunda parte, pero no se sabe aún, cuando se abra el huevo moriremos todos. Avisados estáis.

----------


## ignoto

Ya lo tengo claro. Había confundido "La gran evasión" con "Evasión o victoria".
O sea, que el ciego muere pero tiene un hijo caminando.

----------


## zarkov

> Ya lo tengo claro. Había confundido "La gran evasión" con "Evasión o victoria".
> O sea, que el ciego muere pero tiene un hijo caminando.


Eso es El Lazarillo de Tormes.

----------


## Ella

> ¿Quién tiene un hijo, supermán o el malo? Esa no es manera de destrozar una peli. A ver si damos bien los datos. como diría Inés: Mu cla-ri-to mu cla-ri-to


superman tiene un hijo con luis lein...pero ella esta por casarse con el hijo del deuño de los periodicos

----------


## ignoto

¿Ese no era de Anónimo?
Mira que la gente tiene nombres raros.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En 'Marcelino, pan y vino' Marcelino marca un gol de cabeza a Rusia, ¿no?

----------


## Rafa505

El ciego no tiene ningún hijo, el chaval es el Lazarillo, pero tiene otros padres, el ciego es un amargado y vive solo.

----------


## ignoto

¿Rusia la Rusia de Desde Rusia con no sé qué?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sí, hombre, sí. El famoso Anónimo. Gran escritor y compositor (dio su propio nombre a un romance). Era coetáneo de Popular, otro gran compositor.

----------


## zarkov

El Sexto sentido.

El tío ya está muerto.

----------


## Ella

casper: el fantasma la final muere definitivamente

the game: todo era un juego

----------


## Rafa505

"Los Otros", están muertos ellos mismos, pero... ¿esa gente como el del "sexto sentido" y los de "los otros" no se enteran cuándo se mueren?

----------


## ignoto

Shade: No va de magos.

----------


## Rafa505

"Wall Street" al final a Michael J. Fox le detienen por difundir información privilegiada en La Bolsa de Nueva York, pero este se chiva del malo, porque le ha estafado, y al final va a la cárcel el malo, que además de malo es millonario.

----------


## Ella

el maquinista: el tio estaba chalado

----------


## Rafa505

¿Qué película es el maquinista?. El tío se vuelve loco, pero, ¿al final muere?

----------


## Ella

> ¿Qué película es el maquinista?. El tío se vuelve loco, pero, ¿al final muere?


es el mismo actor de memento (creo), el no puede dormir desde hace un año, nada de nada, un tio de repente le empiza a perseguir y le dejas notas en su casa, incluso mata a alguien en su casa....el final en verdad es otro, pero tambien es verdad que se vuelve loco

----------


## ignoto

Casablanca: El bueno es medio faba.

----------


## Rafa505

No la conocía.

"Frágiles", al final escapan del hospital, pero la enfermera (Ally McBeal, o como se escriba) se parte un tobillo y la niña muere, se escapan por los pelos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hamlet: Al final mueren casi todos.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Cómo era de bueno ******? ¿Era muy bueno?

----------


## Eloi

El ilusionista: el ilusionista y la princesa se salen con la suya.

----------


## Iván Manso

> superman tiene un hijo con luis lein...pero ella esta por casarse con el hijo del deuño de los periodicos


Con luis lein?? vaya, no sabía que superman tuviera esas preferencias sexuales... pa mí que va a ser Lois...   :mrgreen: 

En Regreso al futuro en realidad no viajan en el tiempo. Es todo ficción, lo hacen con efectos especiales.

----------


## eldavy

> En Regreso al futuro en realidad no viajan en el tiempo. Es todo ficción, lo hacen con efectos especiales.


Esa revelación raya la crueldad. :(

----------


## Ella

en el culebron " la madrasta" (que alguno lo vera por nova) el asecino es un travesti

----------


## Ella

rocco y caperucita roja: el lobo se come a caperucita

----------


## eldavy

y viceversa

----------


## Rafa505

¿El tal rocco parece que hace muchas películas no? ¿Qué tal son? ¿Porqué no ponen ninguna en el cine? ¿Qué pasa que hace películas subiditas de tono? .

----------


## shark

"al final de la escalera"

Al final de la escalera esta el piso de arriba si subes o el de abajo si bajas .

----------


## Ravenous

En Matrix Reloaded/revolutions, todo es una paja mental de espectador. Y el Arquitecto no es tal, sólo albañil.
En "el arbol del Penitente" al final, los "bastris bois" se mueren. Bueno, no, creo que queda uno. El rubio.
En Hijos de los hombres, al final el hijo es de una mujer.
En "Así en el cielo como en la tierra", a las huestes celestiales les dan p'al pelo.
Para las mujeres que lo lean: en la porno del plus, al final nunca se casan   :Lol:  .
En Cube, se salva el tonto, como en la vida real.
En Hipercube, la rubia es una infiltrada, y aunque parece que se salva, también le dan lo suyo. Por cabrona. Y la ciega es un churro genético.
En XMen 3, Fenix resucita y hace limpieza general, se cepilla a ciclope, a xavier, y a unos cuantos más. y Magneto pierde un rato sus poderes  de doblar cucharas. Se ve que Matrix debe de estar ambientada hace cincuenta años.

Hala, con esto llega por hoy.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> ¿El tal rocco parece que hace muchas películas no? ¿Qué tal son? ¿Porqué no ponen ninguna en el cine? ¿Qué pasa que hace películas subiditas de tono? .


Hablamos de Rocco Siffredi?
En todas sus peliculas, al hombre se le cae la pastilla de jabon y ellas se agachan para cogerlo...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

En la matanza de texas hay una matanza y mueren casi todos en la ciudad de texas.

----------


## Ravenous

En "La matanza canibal de los garrulos lisérgicos" también hay una matanza, pero no mueren los garrulos lisérgicos, sólo los pobres pardillos del coche estropeado.


Malcom, ¿en qué ciudad de Texas?

----------


## zarkov

Acabo de terminar Quo Vadis y crucifican a alguien y el centurión se convierte.

----------


## mariio

bien he visto la trilogía de saw y voy a contar los 3 finales
saw 1:hay gente que muere y uno dice-fin del juego
saw 2:hay gente que muere y alguien dice-fin del juego
saw 3:despues de morir mucha gente y de formas bastante gore alguien enciende una grabadora y se escuchan cosas
moraleja:
todos mueren

----------


## magomurga

En Matrix esta muy claro lo que ocurre; hay cuatro monedas y cuatro cartas y se coloca cada una bajo una carta, al final todas estan juntitas y montando fiesta bajo la misma carta 

FIN

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Sleepy Hollow: La domadora del jinete sin cabeza es la mujer del padre de Katrina.
Camino de Santiago: El asesino es el profesor
Gladiator: Russel Crowe muere
Naufrago: El tio regresa a casa
El patriota: Mueren los dos hijos mayores y Gibson se carga al malo
 8-)  8-)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Malcom, ¿en qué ciudad de Texas?


En... Ahí me has pillao porque Texas no es una ciudad ¿no?, pero lo importante es que mueren casi todos y que los matan con una motosierra   :Lol:

----------


## themagician

> En la matanza de texas hay una matanza y mueren casi todos en la ciudad de texas.


Yo creí que iba de un pirao que iba cargandose los tejados.

----------


## Dow

en "parque jurásico", salen dinosaurios que se comen gente, menos los hervíboros, que comen vegetales.

en "la naranja mecánica", al final se acaba la pila.

en "El rey león", Mufasa muere y Simba es el nuevo rey de la selva, donde acuden todos los animalitos de la selva a verlo, menos los leones, porque no viven en la selva.

----------


## magikko

El otro dia vi el ilusionista y ví aquí en el foro que aun no llegaba a españa, bueno, no se si estas ya lo esten pero hay les va..


Rokky pierde.

a James Bond se le muere la chica.

----------


## Jeff

"Volver" de almodovar, al final .... se va.
"dream girls", al final no sigue con el chico, se queda sola.
"Cartas de Iowa jima", al final se suicida antes de morir a mano del otro.
"Bandera de nuestro padre", al final de bañan en el mar.
"Indiana Jones & the liberty of Mein Kraucheich", ultima entrega de la saga, el padre de Indi, muere a mano de M. Kraucheich en el Tibet.
Serie "House", según guion robado, Hug Laurie es el padre del hijo de Cuddy.
Serie "Lost", segun guion publicado en internet durante 1 solo dia, estan todos en coma en un hospital, los que mueren en realidad se despiertan del coma.
Serie "Jericho", todo es un complot del gobierno para coger el poder total sin democracia y a su vez, eliminar algunos enemigos de EEUU.
Serie "Surface", cancelada, segun el guion, los hombres se van a vivir en el centro de la tierra y los animales en la superficie.
Serie "Prison Break", final en temporada 4, se prueba la inocencia de Lincoln, pero muere por disparo. Michael se queda con su sobrino y Tencredi.
Serie "Supernatural", temporada 3, segun guion robado y expuesto en internet, el padre de Dean vuelve a la vida, pero poseido por el demonio de ojos verdes.
Serie "the 4400", la chica mala recupera sus poderes yendo al futuro y sembra el terror, segun guion.
Serie "me llamo Earl", Earl completa su lista, pero jamas lo veremos ya que la serie se va al garete al final de la 2da temporada.
Serie "Heroes", logran evitar la explosion pero nace a raiz de eso un nuevo mal desde el espacio, segun fuente de persona que tuvo axceso al guion.
Serie "Miracles", el chico estaba manipulado por el demoniio para confundir ala humanidad de su verdadera trayectoria, segun guion, pero la serie quebro.
Serie "Bety la fea", version Colombiana, Bety vuelve en su 3ra entrega ayudando a su hermana gemela que estaba desaparecida.

Si quieren mas cotilleo de series y peliculas, se vende la informacion, esto es solo un regalo.

Saludos

----------


## Azran

"La tormenta perfecta" , es tan perfecta que mueren todos, aun me pregunto si el protagonista es la tormenta. 

Para cualquier otra pelicula de barcos con los protagonistas en peligro siempre se salvan el protagonista, su chorbi y opcionalmente el negro gracioso.

----------


## ska1985

"west side story"-->no se sabe muy bien de que va..., pero cada vez que van a hablar aprovechan y cantan una cancion que acompañan con un baile muy entretenido. (Es muy parecida a Greasse)( En la vida real eso no pasa)
"Romeo y Julieta"--->Romeo se toma un mejunje de tres pares de pelotas que lo deja medio tieso, pero antes escribe una carta a su amada Julieta. El servicio de correos de la época es malo, malo, malo, Julieta (que es un poco impaciente)ve a Romeo "muerto" y se mata, Romeo se despierta y se mata tambien (por envidia creo....  :roll: )

Solo dire que en Blancanieves el argumento gira entorno a una fruta que se sabe que no se debe de comer..., pero ella va y adivinar.... SE LA COME!!!! en fin, se lo busca ella sola....

----------


## eidanyoson

"El Piano"

 Va de una muda que toca el piano y le  cortan un dedo. Gracias a eso sabe lo que es el sexo. Y desde entonces toca el piano a medias.

----------


## Ravenous

> Serie "Heroes", logran evitar la explosion pero nace a raiz de eso un nuevo mal desde el espacio, segun fuente de persona que tuvo acceso al guion.


Por lo que más quieras, dime que estás de guasa. No pueden estropear la serie con un maldito bicho espacial. Por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no,...

----------


## ignoto

Eragon: Ganan la batalla.
En la segunda parte (Eldest - en preparación) también ganan la batalla pero resulta que el amigo es en realidad el hermano mayor y también le sale un dragón (Espina) pero se hace malo aunque perdona a Eragon.
La elfa le da calabazas y su primo conduce a toda la aldea a la batalla consiguiendo cargarse a los dos magos malos.
El rey de los enanos muere porque lo mata el hermano de Eragon (Murtrag o algo así se llama). Resulta que el padre de Eragon era el jinete malo que se unió a Galbatorix y lo mató Brom, que fué un jinete.
Todo eso lo sabe porque se lo dice su hermano y el último jinete vivo, un elfo que se convierte en su maestro.


Esto para que aprendáis a destripar películas.

----------


## ska1985

tendré que verla, no me he enterado de nada Ignoto :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
La elfa era prima del dragon  :Confused:  :roll:

----------


## Rafa505

Este tema empezó porque Zarkov iba a contar el final de "The Ring 2" y no veo por ningún lado el final de la película contado. ¿Alguien me puede decir cómo termina?.

----------


## magomago

> Este tema empezó porque Zarkov iba a contar el final de "The Ring 2" y no veo por ningún lado el final de la película contado. ¿Alguien me puede decir cómo termina?.


Pues te lo comento yo , tampoco creo que haya ningun problema.
The Ring 2 , aqui en España para los que no la conozcan se llamó "El Arete segunda parte."Pero creo que no estabas atento porque el final ya lo conto Ella

Al final Frodo y el otro andan ,siguen andando,tiran el anillo (Himbert) y llegan a la comunidad.

Si es que hay que prestar mas atención a los mensajes subliminales del foro.

P.D. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

----------


## Rafa505

No, "el Arete segunda parte" es otra, la que digo es de unos que ponen un vídeo y les llaman por teléfono y luego se mueren, básicamente es así.

¿El anillo (Himbert) lo llevan en la cartera (Himbert)?

----------


## letang

Rafa505, creo que te has tomado el hilo demasiado en serio  :Wink1: 

Estás revelando los verdaderos finales de películas cuando todo el mundo está comentando finales ficticios o absurdos.
Y lo de magomago ha sido una broma/juego de palabras, no una equivocación  :Wink1: .

Me estoy sintiendo realmente estúpido escribiendo este mensaje, es como explicar un chiste  :?  pero te veía un poco desorientado xD.

Ahora os revelaré yo el más esperado.
El truco final!
Termina con monton de letritas blancas sobre fondo negro.

----------


## magomago

Pues la segunda parte era tan mala que  ya ni la recuerdo.

Pero creo que no habia videos ,tampoco sexo , pero si muchas mentiras. La niña esa que se movia freneticamente aparecía pero no recuerdo lo que pasaba, pero de lo que me aburrió tampoco me importa.

Habia un pozo al final y estaban creo metidos en el pozo y pasaba algo , pero no recuerdo lo qué.

Al final la niña de los espasmos creo que....... no recuerdo.

Y el anillo Himbert tampoco recuerdo si iba en la cartera Himbert,pero gran inventor el sr Himbert.

Espero haber respondido a tu pregunta Rafa505 , aunque si te soy sincero , tampoco recuerdo cual era.

----------


## Jeff

> No pueden estropear la serie con un maldito bicho espacial. Por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no, por favor, no,...


Pués si, pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si,pués si aunque por lo visto, siempre a estado entre ellos! asechando.

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

Me lo he tomado en serio medio sí y medio no, pero vamos que las películas que he contado el final es ese porque al fin y al cabo el tema va de esto ¿no?

La niña moviendose frenéticamente   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ska1985

Lo que el viento se llevó---->despues de siete horas de película, te despiertas y te das cuentas que te debiste haber dormido sobre eso de los tres cuartos de hora de empezar...

----------


## zarkov

Que va.
"Francamente, Escarlata, me importa un bledo".

----------


## Ella

> Eragon: Ganan la batalla..


te has olvidado lo mas importante...el chico no se queda con la chica   :Wink:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Blancanieves X

Unos enanos muy simpáticos conocen a una chica.

Al final ....

----------


## Eloi

Al final sale muy complacida por sus "palabras".xD

Saludos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ah si?

Pues no lo sabia, no la he visto acabar ...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Ah si?
> 
> Pues no lo sabia, no la he visto acabar ...


Claro, no era una peli Gay

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿De esas que eres especialista?

----------


## magikko

Apocalipto


Lo que tanto defendian era a un dios venido del cielo (baja entre nubes de tormenta en un rayo de luz ) que tenia un cofre en el cual se encontraban el pasado, presente y futuro de la humanidad

----------


## Daniel Quiles

*X MEN 3: LA DECISION FINAL ->* La pelirroja mata a "el profesor xavier" y a "ciclope", y al final "Lobezno" mata a la pelirroja.

*SMALLVILLE episodio 22 (final) 4 TEMPORADA ->* Clark consigue reunir las tres piedras (elementos) y es teletransportado al polo norte donde tras lanzar la piedra de cristal con el simbolo de superman (se han fusionado las tres piedras formando esta) indica el camino y ... hace aparecer La Fortaleza de la Soledad.

*SMALLVILLE episodio 22 (final) 5 TEMPORADA ->* El soldado ZOD de krypton que estaba encerrado en espiritu en una zona fantasma consigue introducirse en su huesped, Lex Luthor, encerrando despues a Clark Kent en la Zona Fantasma.

*LA ALIANZA DEL MAL ->* El protagonista no puede contra el malo, asi que al ser su cumpleaños pues se le otoga mas poder, aun asi no puede con el malo, por lo que su padre muere a cambio de darle su poder a su hijo, ... vence al malo ...... aunque no se escuentra su cuerpo ... 

*EL EFECTO MARIPOSA ->* Puesto que siempre que cambiaba las cosas del pasado, todo volvia a salir mal, decide cambiar una cosa que es el dilema de la pelicula, ... su destino era no conocer a la chica.

*MONSTER HOUSE ->* La casa no esta poseida por el espiritu del anciano si no por el de la esposa de este. El anciano esta vivo y es bueno.

*STAY ALIVE ->* Consiguen vencer al juego, aunque al final se hace famoso el mismo y mucha gente lo compra, comenzando de nuevo la "pesadilla".

*WICKER MAN ->* Todo fue un engaño para llevar al protagonista al pueblo y mediante un ritual morir quemado en un muñeco gigante de paja.

*SILENT HILL ->* Mueren madre e hija.

*MALEFICIO ->* La que provoca todo es su "yo" y al final, con el paso del tiempo, su marido se lleva a su hija para abusar de ella, y su "yo" hace aparicion para impedir que se la lleve pero no lo consigue a tiempo.

----------


## Némesis

*UBIK*: Al final están todos muertos. O quizás no (lo siento, es que acabo de leerlo y me ha parecido una de las mejores novelas de CF que he leído jamás).

----------


## ignoto

Eragon. En la tercera parte (El elegido) Eragon se lia con Nashuada.

----------


## magomago

Bueno pues como yo he visto esta semana el prestigio os voy a destrozar el final , aunque igual debia estar en el post de la pelicula.

A ver ,el Lobezno es un tio que tiene muy mala leche que quiere destruir la carrera de Batman , al parecer porque el Batman no era experto en nudos e hizo un nudo marinero a la mujer de Lobezno y entonces bebió mucha agua porque tenia sed ,y no recuerdo que mas.
Luego está Scarlett Johanson , que cada vez que salía no me enteraba de que iba la película porque tenía que estar recogiendo la baba del suelo .Recuerdo entre baba y baba a un tio con unos rayos que debia ser Elektro y ....... no recuerdo si habia mas superheroes en la película.
Espero que la veais.

----------


## ska1985

jejejeje a mi la scarlett Johanson del prestigio tambien me gustó mucho e hizo que no entendiera del todo la película, os aseguro que con esas señora no se puede pensar.... :twisted:

----------


## Ravenous

Dios!!!, ¿Como no me había dado cuenta? ¡¡¡El Prestigio va de resolver el mayor enigma de la historia!!! Si son mejores los superheroes de Marvel o los de DC!!!

----------


## juasjuas

bueno por si algunos la veis "Prison Break" la segunda temporada que pronto se emitira en fox y la sexta la amiga abogada muere, ellos se escapan mueren casi tos menos lincon y michael que al final en consiguen escapar del malo del fbi ( ya os enterareis quein es) y sara la medica de la prision acaba con el.

esta muy bien lo que queda por llegar saludosss

----------

